# Anyone working here in Dubai on SAS (Statistical Analysis System)



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dear All,

Just wanted to know if anyone the members here working on SAS (Statistical Analysis System). I'm looking for a job change, i'm here past 8 years and its really a high time for me to change my job.

Appreciate if anyone can help me in this regards,

Thanks, Anil


----------



## venkysmiles (Mar 6, 2014)

*Looking for a Help who is residing in UAE*

Hi All,

My Name is Venkat and I have been working on SAS from the past 6.5 Years in INDIA. I am looking for someone who is working on SAS/Other technologies in UAE who can help me in getting a Job there.

I am planning to come on Visit Visa & Search for the Job in UAE. Any help regarding this is greatly appreciated ( Regarding the Accommodation for 30 days AND/OR references in their Companies ).

You can also refer any of your friend/colleague for the same. Please contact me on prgmr.sas at gmail dot com for any help.

Thank you so much,

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## sylvia78 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi there are different companies like Enterprise Mobility Dubai, here who are working on SAS solutions and Digital signage solutions in Dubai.


----------



## sylvia78 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, There are many companies like Enterprise Mobility who have great expertise in SAS solutions you can contact them for SAS solutions are cloud signage CMS solutions.


----------

